# Does this bus go to Pasila?



## Språkliga Möten

I asked a bus driver "Onko bussi Pasilaan?" I knew it wasn't right Finnish, but I did get the right response. But what would be the correct Finnish?


----------



## etrade

"Meneekö tämä bussi Pasilaan ?"
bus = bussi = linja-auto

Tramcar is better if you go to Pasila in Helsinki...


----------



## 880320

Språkliga Möten said:


> I asked a bus driver "Onko bussi Pasilaan?" I knew it wasn't right Finnish, but I did get the right response. But what would be the correct Finnish?



1. "Meneekö tämä bussi Pasilaan?" -- Is this bus going to Pasila?
2. "Onko tämä bussi menossa Pasilaan?" -- (same as above)
3. "Onko tämä Pasilaan?" -- Is this (going to) to Pasila?
4. "Onko tämä bussi Pasilaan?" -- Is this bus (going to) Pasila?
5. "Pääseekö tällä bussilla Pasilaan?" -- Can one go to Pasila by this bus?

The 1st phrase seems common. (See post above.) #3 and #4 sound OK for me, albeit a bit odd. I don't know if anyone would actually use that construction. (I haven't traveled by bus for a while.) -- EDIT: Now that I think about it, #3 and #4 don't really sound very good at all; #1, #2, or #5 are far better.


----------



## Språkliga Möten

Can I say

"Pasilaanko menee tämä bussi?"


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Språkliga Möten said:


> Can I say
> 
> "Pasilaanko menee tämä bussi?"


It would be quite poetic and not used in everyday conversation. You would of course be understood.


----------



## sakvaka

And _Pasilaanko tämä bussi menee?_ (normal word order) would imply that you're surprised at the fact that it's going to Pasila. Notice where the question particle is. Maybe you had supposed that the destination would be Espoo.


----------

